# Train games on computer



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok new topic..I hope it has not been talked about..

Since my hobby was packed for many years I needed a substitute for the hobby. So I bought a computer game..

My computer isn't that great...ah who am I kiddin...it's crap!:thumbsdown:
The game takes up so much memory and my computer cannot supply the demand But, it works and It helped keep me happy

Here are some screen shots of the game.
Some of the locos are from the US and EU.
The game is called Sid Meier's RailRoads! :ttiwwop: 


































There are more photos, just go to my gallery and have a peek The game has many more locos, a good selection from the earliest steamers to the TGA high speed train:thumbsup: The game also has mods, but they harsh crash the computer not to mention the graphics! But with a good computer, you could be up alllll night playing!!..I know, I have


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

That reminds me of a game I use to have called Transport-Tycoon. Yours has a lot better graphics, they've done a lot
in that area in the past couple of years.

Heres an old screen shot of it:
http://openttd32.org/Files/OpenTTD/Gallery/GAZ_AAT_12031.png

Have a great time with it... It almost makes me want it...
You are a salesman for the game?


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes, they have come a long way with graphics! No, I don't sell the game, just bought the last one off the shelf..heheheh:laugh:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have always wanted a train game for my computer... I do not know if my graphics card is good enough though... In the past I used to play *puts flame suit on* eighteen-wheeler simulation games, but like I said the graphics were always weird :dunno:


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

My graphics card is low end..and it just barely works. Oh!! I forgot to mention it's an online game as well I can play people from all over the world, it's a very addicting game I have not heard of *puts flame suit on* game before...hmmm. I can't upgrade my graphics card because it's probaly built into the motherboard hwell:

BTW I like your new caption in your signature


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

B.C.RAIL said:


> *puts flame suit on*




That is not an actual game... When you type online and surround a word or phrase with *'s, it is like you are doing that action... I said *puts flame suit on* as a reference to how big rigs are a train's biggest competetor and that some people may think it is a "sin" to be into trains and big rigs... It is basically a little joke


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

OOHHH...ooops hahaha I knew about putting ** for an action, just didnt get it..lol


----------



## mcnay55 (Oct 21, 2008)

I too have had the need to play a train game simulation as a substitute, next best thing to modeling. I found Sid Meiers Railroad Tycoon II Gold was the way to go. Sure its older, 1998 or so and there has been much recent upgrades and versions -- but this game has decent graphics and takes up very little space. I have had many enjoyable hours playing. I also have played the original version back in 1990 but it is not compared to what is available today. Check it out if you have a chance. I wanted to get the Sid Meier's Railroads! but my graphix card won't handle it or rather lack of.


----------



## Nbrich1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Microsoft Train Simulator is very Good.. and lots of (free) add-ons available for just about every road.. Locomotives, rolling stock, routes, scenery add-ons graphics are readily available. Realism is excellent. Lots & free add-ons available at www.train-sim.com.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I was addicted to an on line game called Air warrior III about 10 years back. If I am ever going to finish my layout, a train simulator is the last thing I need.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I've got MS Train Sim. Mostly for the grandkids. I have installed updates and a new video card. Awesome. Does not work well without the video card.

Bob


----------

